# Entering the US.



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. 

I'm visiting my boyfriend in 10 days and staying there for two months.
I've been to the US again in June but only stayed for 3 weeks.
My main concern is whether or not they're going to let me in.
I know that you have to show strong ties to your home country, such as job or family, but I graduated recently from university and I'm too young to be already married.
I'm not planning to overstay of course and I'll have my return tickets but that does not guarantee that they will let me in. Also, I have to mention that I'm travelling under the Visa Waiver program.

So far, I've read many forums and get mixed emotions about whether or not I should mention that he is my boyfriend.

I'm just worried that after 17 hours of flights they will turn me down and will send me back.

I don't know if it's wise to mention he is my boyfriend but on the other hand, it won't be wise to lie too.

I'm kind of freaking out as the days pass, so any opinion will be much appreciated.


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

No one? :/


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hate when no one replies  ... I was leaving it for someone who actually had an answer.

All I can tell you though is it really depends on the officer you get when you're coming through at the airport. If they're in a terrible mood then they won't be as nice on you... But I don't see why they won't let you in, especially cause you also have your return ticket. 

I've gone there at times to visit family and had some real arrogant people letting me through, they interrogate the heck outta you but they had no reason to not let me in.. Never even had to prove I had a ticket out...

Best of luck! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for your answer. 
I hope everything will go well, but the sad thing is that there's no actual way of ''proving'' that you're not going to stay more than you ticket says.
And the two-month period add more to it. It will be absolutely devastating to send me back will the next available flight.

I'll try to be as positive and polite, as I can.
At least you had a strong reason for entering the US, since your family is there. 
But I don't, besides the reason of viting my boyfriend.

We'll see..


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

J.P said:


> Thank you so much for your answer.
> I hope everything will go well, but the sad thing is that there's no actual way of ''proving'' that you're not going to stay more than you ticket says.
> And the two-month period add more to it. It will be absolutely devastating to send me back will the next available flight.
> 
> ...




I'm always there for 1-2 months, slightly longer even if I was lucky. 

Best thing you can do is to think positive, don't think like they'll send you back or you might come across as nervous/suspicious. And yeah, be polite, maybe you'll brighten up their day . Don't overpack either, that'll cause questions. Just keep it light & simple.

Family/boyfriend, same thing  still seeing a loved one, I don't see why they'll find any reason to not let you in!


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, you're right. 
It's gonna be Christmas, so they might want to be more polite! I don't know.
It really depends on the person though. If he/she is having a bad day, then...
Although it's not quite professional.
I'll only have one suitcase with me too.

Thaaaaank you. )


----------



## LaurentT (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi JP,
Being from Greece with a Visa Waiver and your return ticket, should be a non-issue to get in.
Enjoy your vacation.


----------

